# Застарелый перелом копчика



## Alen Astraport (28 Сен 2014)

В детстве пару раз сильно падал на мягкое место с велосипеда. Потом пару дней болело, но не обращал внимания. Сейчас за 40 и с некоторых пор стал замечать, что после долгого сидения сложно подняться, больно вставать. Приходится вставать постепенно, враскачку, помогая себе руками.
Ходил к врачу, сделал рентген. Сказали был перелом и потом неправильно сросся. 
Иногда чувствую как что-то там поскрипывает или похрустывает. 

Временами нормально, особо не беспокоит, а в редкие дни прямо садиться в машину не хочется.
Там ещё у меня вообще эта часть проблемная: геморрой был, паропроктит, простатит.

Стоит ли лечить? Есть ли какие-нибудь малоинвазивные способы?
Спасибо.


----------



## Alen Astraport (9 Дек 2014)

Здравствуйте,
Проблема у меня с копчиком остается.
Можно ли как-то решать? По проблема очень мало информации в интернете. Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (9 Дек 2014)

Alen Astraport написал(а):


> Здравствуйте,
> Проблема у меня с копчиком остается.
> Можно ли как-то решать? По проблема очень мало информации в интернете. Спасибо.


На сегодняшний день что Вас беспокоит?


----------



## Alen Astraport (9 Дек 2014)

Если долго сидеть на одном месте (полчаса-час), то потом даже сложно встать, так больно. Приходится руками помогать. Потом расходишься - становится нормально.
Просто чувствую, что болезнь ухудшается. Иногда уже и ходить больно - в области копчика болит.

Вот, кстати, нашел бумажку:
_*Определяется консодированный перелом тела S 5 со смещением вперед и задний подвывих Co 2 с признаками артроза.*_

Вот может меня этот артроз больше беспокоит? Ведь как-то 25-30 лет ничего не беспокоило, ведь переломы были аж в детстве. Это все 2-3 года назад началось постепенно. Сначала стал чувствовать какой-то скрежет, скрип, смещение в области копчика когда сижу.

Про артроз копчика в сети ничего не нахожу. Есть способ его малоинвазивными способами лечить? Есть ли способы операционного лечения? Очень не хочется, но боюсь с годами болезнь будет прогрессировать.

У меня вообще эта часть тела самая проблемная) То геморрой (была операция), то паропроктит (была операция), то простатит (лечил антибиотиками).


----------



## Tigresss (25 Дек 2014)

Интересно, почему совсем нет ответов?
Кстати, в этом месте все взаимосвязано - копчик, геморрой, остальные органы малого таза. Может из-за проблем с копчиком и все остальное было.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2014)

Не все связано с копчиком, тем более по описанию болит-то поясница.
А копчик, скорее случайная находка.


----------



## Tigresss (28 Дек 2014)

Alen Astraport написал(а):


> Просто чувствую, что болезнь ухудшается. Иногда уже и ходить больно - в области копчика болит.





Alen Astraport написал(а):


> Сначала стал чувствовать какой-то скрежет, скрип, смещение в области копчика когда сижу.





Alen Astraport написал(а):


> Про артроз копчика в сети ничего не нахожу. Есть способ его малоинвазивными способами лечить?



Вроде про копчик ж...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2014)

Вроде...
Вот так и лечим! Вроде....


----------



## Tigresss (28 Дек 2014)

Ну да, как мне сказал один хирург - медицина вообще наука неточная, гарантий не дает...
Но все-таки вопрос у человека был конкретный - про артроз копчика.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Дек 2014)

А в описании клиники, про спондилоатрооз.
Медицина наука точная, но не фундаментальная, поэтому важно точно определить точку воздействия.
В фундаментальных науках все просто, есть закон и он все объяснит и предскажет, что будет дальше.
В медицине нет своих законов, она применяет законы как раз этих фундаментальных наук, проблема лишь в том, чтобы понять какой закон применить. Понял, попал точно.
А вот это "понял или не понял" и превращает медицину в искусство.
А в искусстве виден процент попадания.
В чистом искусстве, важен процент попадания в публику. Сами понимаете, что 100% не бывает.
Так и в искусстве медицины, важен процент попадания в причину. Сами понимаете, что и здесь 100% не бывает.
Кстати, это то, что хотят пациенты, 100% попадания, не понимая что это невозможно по определению медицины как науки.
Медицина наука прикладная!
Способность (знания, опыт, везение, интуиция) приложить законы фундаментальных наук к данному случаю и получить наиболее высокий процент эффективности.
Западная медицина это понимает и давно застраховала врачей от этой возможной ошибки.
А чтобы иметь контроль за врачами, дала им протоколы действий на все случаи.
Не нарушил протокол, не виноват, даже если что-то в случае этого пациента пошло не так. Ошибка врача будет закрыта страховкой.
У нас, пока, этого нет. Не защищен не врач, ни пациент!
Но все идет к этому.

В даннм случае, по протоколу, надо исследовать поясничный отдел и не только рентген, но клинические пробы на поясницу и на крестец.
Но даже описание жалоб, указывает, что применение такого протокола обязательно, а там будет видно.

(А видно будет спондилоатрооз. Это уже не по протоколу, а по искусству врачевания)


----------



## иван портнягин (29 Дек 2014)

тестовый блок расставил бы точки над i


----------



## Tigresss (29 Дек 2014)

Ну, видите как хорошо. Вот  ответы человеку поступили! Спасибо, доктора.
А что такое клинические пробы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Дек 2014)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Ну, видите как хорошо. Вот  ответы человеку поступили! Спасибо, доктора.
> А что такое клинические пробы?


Это когда при осмотре доктор заставляет наклоняться в разные стороны, давит на разные места, стучит неврологическим молотком и колет иголочкой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Дек 2014)

иван портнягин написал(а):


> тестовый блок расставил бы точки над i


Что Вы называете тестовым блоком?


----------



## иван портнягин (29 Дек 2014)

можно внутрисуставной, а можно - medial branch block


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Дек 2014)

Локальное введение препаратов!
Доктор, конечно Вы правы, именно так, введение делаем тогда, когда есть предварительный диагноз и нужна дифференциальная диагностика.
Если всё же сомнения подтвердятся, то почему не сделать введение.
Но без клинического осмотра нет предварительного диагноза.


----------



## иван портнягин (31 Дек 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если всё же сомнения подтвердятся, то почему не сделать введение.
> Но без клинического осмотра нет предварительного диагноза.


мы делаем так:
1) осмотр - выявляем механический характер боли основной  дифф. диагноз а) спондилоартроз, б) сакроилеит в) сочетание а и б
2) тестовый блок фасетов - положительный ответ, если имеем  облегчение боли на 50% и выше 
3) при возобновлении боли - повторная лечебно-диагностическая блокада (длинный м/а + длинный гормон
4)при возобновлении боли - абляция


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Дек 2014)

Да и мы так.
Только стараемся максимально отдифференцировать артрит от артроза, поскольку дальнейшее лечение (после введения), отличается.
Все под контролем С-дуги?


----------



## Alen Astraport (4 Сен 2016)

Извините, что давно не отвечал.
Прошло почти 2 года. Ничего не изменилось, даже стало хуже.
Я забыл в самом начале сказать, что у меня ещё и подагра) Может быть отложение мочевой кислоты в области перелома тоже влияет?

Знакомый врач-проктолог предлагает сделать блокаду. Но могут же быть негативные последствия вплоть до паралича конечностей?


----------



## Колокол (4 Сен 2016)

*Alen Astraport*, а как вы спасались, уходили от болей последние два года? 
Послушались рекомендаций докторов по поводу диагностики? И что значит стало хуже? Какие проблемы сейчас?


----------



## Alen Astraport (11 Сен 2016)

Инвиняюсь, опять немного пропал.


Колокол написал(а):


> *Alen Astraport*, а как вы спасались, уходили от болей последние два года?


Я бы не сказал, что боли сильные. Терпеть можно. Чем больше сижу, тем больнее. Поэтому стараюсь менять позу на стуле, перекладываю ногу на ногу, чередую сидение и лежание.


Колокол написал(а):


> Послушались рекомендаций докторов по поводу диагностики?


Если честно, то не вполне понял эти рекомендации, но на след. недели покажу распечатку с форума доктору.


----------

